

Ask HN: What are your favorite tools for front-end JavaScript development? - joelthelion

I&#x27;m new to this side of things, and I find myself juggling a lot between text editor and browser, which I don&#x27;t find very pleasant or efficient.<p>I&#x27;m wondering what tricks seasoned JavaScript programmers use to make their environment more productive?
======
domrdy
I normally setup a 'watch' task including livereload (grunt[0] / gulp[1]),
coffee > js compile, jshint. For prototypes, I use yeoman [2] to bootstrap my
application and for generators.

[0] [https://github.com/gruntjs/grunt-contrib-
livereload](https://github.com/gruntjs/grunt-contrib-livereload) [1]
[https://github.com/vohof/gulp-livereload](https://github.com/vohof/gulp-
livereload) [2] [http://yeoman.io](http://yeoman.io)

~~~
joelthelion
Thanks a lot, I will check these out.

------
mcrider
Two monitors -- So you can keep your editor and browser in view at the same
time :)

------
CrowderSoup
Become very familiar with your browser of choice's Developer Tools. In most of
them you can set breakpoints in your JS, add watches to your code, among many
other useful debugging techniques.

Also, two monitors will make your life 1000x easier.

